# 2 DirecTivos in the same rack, 1 remote: Possible?



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it possible to set up two Series 2 DirecTivos in the same rack and use the same remote to control both of them.... without both units responding to inputs at the same time. Ideally using the stock remote control. If so, how do you do it?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No can't use one remote and control two Dtivos independently. You can use two remotes and control two Dtivos independently.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=893829#post893829


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Edmund said:


> No can't use one remote and control two Dtivos independently. You can use two remotes and control two Dtivos independently.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=893829#post893829


That's technically not true - you can set the TiVos to different addresses using that technique, then just change the remote back and forth as needed to control both boxes. It'd be a little of a PITA, but it would work.

Brad


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That's pretty much what I'm doing right now because I can't find our other remote.


----------



## hakamarob (May 1, 2002)

i have this setup. i use a pronto to control them. works just fine


----------



## Dayton-Dave (Jan 11, 2002)

Actually TiVo does have a remote that can control Two TiVos at once. I have had one for several years. They sell them at the online TiVo Store. Here is the page where they have them. http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp They have a clear one & a lavender one. I have the clear one & it controls both of my D-TiVos which are a series 1 & a HDVR2. They cost $34.99.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Dayton-Dave said:


> Actually TiVo does have a remote that can control Two TiVos at once. I have had one for several years. They sell them at the online TiVo Store. Here is the page where they have them. http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp They have a clear one & a lavender one. I have the clear one & it controls both of my D-TiVos which are a series 1 & a HDVR2. They cost $34.99.


The blue one also controls two specific sets of two TiVos. Very interesting capability and for $34.99 plus shipping a great find.

It also appears that WEAKNEES.COM has a DARK GRAY and SILVER modem, but I would ask first.

*WEAKNEES.COM Two DVR Remote Control *


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

How about: three Tivos? Or, more specifically, two Hughes HDVR2s and a HR10-250. I have a Harmony 880, but am disappointed in it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Dayton-Dave said:


> Actually TiVo does have a remote that can control Two TiVos at once. I have had one for several years. They sell them at the online TiVo Store. Here is the page where they have them. http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp They have a clear one & a lavender one. I have the clear one & it controls both of my D-TiVos which are a series 1 & a HDVR2. They cost $34.99.


Even though it says Seires2 TiVo's has anyone tested this remote with a Series 1 DirecTiVo? I assume it would work...?


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

willbhome said:


> How about: three Tivos? Or, more specifically, two Hughes HDVR2s and a HR10-250. I have a Harmony 880, but am disappointed in it.


 The Harmony should control up to 7 or 8 depending on the number of remote control addresses there are. That would limit you to only a couple of other devices left on your Harmony. I'm using an 880 with two DirecTivos and think it's great. I have a few tweaks to perform but it has worked out just fine.



vertigo235 said:


> Even though it says Seires2 TiVo's has anyone tested this remote with a Series 1 DirecTiVo? I assume it would work...?


 The codes are the same for both Series 1 and 2 so it will work.

-Robert


----------



## cwmatthew (Jun 14, 2002)

I recently got one from Weaknees and it was only $29.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo_peanut_remote.php


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Dayton-Dave said:


> Actually TiVo does have a remote that can control Two TiVos at once. I have had one for several years. They sell them at the online TiVo Store. Here is the page where they have them. http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp They have a clear one & a lavender one. I have the clear one & it controls both of my D-TiVos which are a series 1 & a HDVR2. They cost $34.99.


I have the charcol remote and it has the 1-2 switch unlike the dtivo peanut remotes that have sat-tv switch. My wife uses the charcol peanut, I use a harmony 659. The charcol remote was from an SA Tivo I have since retired.


----------



## Dayton-Dave (Jan 11, 2002)

> Even though it says Seires2 TiVo's has anyone tested this remote with a Series 1 DirecTiVo? I assume it would work...?


As I mentioned in my post I have a series 1D-TiVo & a series 2 (HDVR2) & it controls BOTH. Before I got the HDVR2 I used it to also control my series 1 stand alone TiVo.


----------



## Hodaka (Mar 12, 2005)

I run 2 R10s in my living room, stacked on top of each other, with a Harmony 676..


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I assumed it would work, but thought it was interesting that it says Series 2 TiVo.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

rlj5242 said:


> The Harmony should control up to 7 or 8 depending on the number of remote control addresses there are. That would limit you to only a couple of other devices left on your Harmony. I'm using an 880 with two DirecTivos and think it's great. I have a few tweaks to perform but it has worked out just fine.
> 
> -Robert


As I said, I'm pretty disappointed in the Harmony 880, little better to me than a paperweight.
Even after tech support "help", I have to use my tv remote to complete transferring HD DVR to the tv screen. Other functions don't work the same as the beloved peanuts. Website to make changes is pretty user-surly. Bleah!


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

willbhome said:


> How about: three Tivos? Or, more specifically, two Hughes HDVR2s and a HR10-250. I have a Harmony 880, but am disappointed in it.


I am curious about this too. Could I leave one tivo peanut remote without a remote address (I guess it would be remote address=0) and use remote address 1 and 2 with my charcol 1-2 remote?

I could also program my harmony 659 for the 3rd remote? Curious how that works with harmony. When I added a second tivo and entered the IR commands it said, "I have some better commands for the tivo" or something to that effect. It must reprogram everything for remote address 1 and 2? I apologize if I am hijacking the thread but hoping the OP might find these answers helpful too.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

tall1 said:


> I am curious about this too. Could I leave one tivo peanut remote without a remote address (I guess it would be remote address=0) and use remote address 1 and 2 with my charcol 1-2 remote?


All your boxes will respond to the remote with address 0. You will have to set the remote to address 3 thru 9 since you are already using 1 and 2.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

tall1 said:


> I am curious about this too. Could I leave one tivo peanut remote without a remote address (I guess it would be remote address=0) and use remote address 1 and 2 with my charcol 1-2 remote?


NO, you must change the address to something else other than 0 - 0 is a "master address" that all Tivo's will respond to regardless of their address setting in the system info screen. This is a safeguard in case one forgets which remote code they set a box for, it can still be controlled by any remote set to code 0.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

cwmatthew said:


> I recently got one from Weaknees and it was only $29.
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo_peanut_remote.php


I use these remotes for both myself & some customers w/multiple D-Tivo's - they work just fine & both my customers & myself like the fact they can independently control both units with one remote by a flick of a switch.

A couple of small drawbacks are:
- no NPL button, but hitting the Tivo button twice works just as well
- can't change channels on the TV itself with this like you can w/the D-Tivo remotes, but in most cases, there is no need for this anyway, so no biggie there (you CAN still control TV power/volume/input, though)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. You needs to set each remote to an address other that 0. 0 is a "global" address that will control all TiVos, and a TiVo set to 0 will accept commands from all addresses.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You can control 4 dtivos with one-for-all remotes like the 6820, 8820, 10820, and 6690. Each preset codes for tivo remote addresses 1-4. Each is also a learning remote, that can learn about 100 commands, so you could control upto 6 or 7 tivos. The 6820, 8820, and the 10820 can be purchased online for under $20.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guy for the answers. Those Tivo guys thought of everything when the designed the remote addressing.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

One problem that can happen, at least for me is that the tivos loose their remote code and the other remote controls both tivos.

I have always used both remotes and try to record evenly on both tivos and from time to time I find out that one of the remotes is controlling both tivos which means that if I delete something on one, it happens on the other.

This has happened a couple of times a year.

I had 3 tivos once hooked up but it seems risky to me so I put cardboard in front of one or two of them so that the remote could not control the wrong tivo.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

AS long as you stay away from the System Information screen, you should have no problems with the TiVos losing their remote address.

Of course, the remotes themselved could lose their remote address (reverting to 0) when batteries are changes.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

willbhome said:


> As I said, I'm pretty disappointed in the Harmony 880, little better to me than a paperweight.
> Even after tech support "help", I have to use my tv remote to complete transferring HD DVR to the tv screen. Other functions don't work the same as the beloved peanuts. Website to make changes is pretty user-surly. Bleah!


Have you tried a Phillips Pronto? Costs a bit more, but you can custumize the UI to your hearts content. :up:


----------

